# How much would you sale this 90g tank



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, I have been trying to sale this tank for a month or 2 now, and finally got someone interested who is local. The ad was for 1,000 then moved down to 800.. The guy says the most he could spend is 500. What do you think.

I mean, I have well over 2,000 into the tank.

Heres a pic. It comes with filters, heater, metal halides, tank, stand, canopy, protein skimmer, sand, live rocks, all the corals and live stuff in the tank. Pretty much everything! Inlcusing test kits, 25lb of new sea salt and more.

Would you sale it for 500, yes or no? Or what, Its hard to let it go, because its nice and I know I spend way over 2 thousand dollars, but I need the money and dont have time to care for the tank anymore.

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would buy it in a heartbeat for that... would be hesitant to sell unless you are desperate


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Your in montana wanna come pick it up!?









Ya, I think that is a steal. I mean the tank, stand and canopy is worth like 300-400.. And besides EVERYTHIGN included, I bought the halides online for a few hundred also.

What should I do, I dont have time for it, I have many tanks at my apt. and could use the money. Anyway to make it more beneficial for me. Maybe not give him some stuff or sale some other stuff to make it worth 500..

I was thinking to keep a filter, the nice powehead, the magnetic cleaner, and whatever else I can get away with keeping..

Also I could sale the fish and or some rocks to a LFS.. IDK, thinking out loud.

Depressing for sure though.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could donate the rock and fish to me







keep the halides, what you want, and the water and that would put the tank more in his budget range?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Man don't rip your self off, just break it up and sell things individually.

Just for the halides and lr alone you could probably get 300 for it easy and after the livestock is gone, you could sell the tank,stand,canopy for like 400 easy once again.

I sold my 90 g set-up (tank and stand) mines was sh*t compared to yours for 350 and thats after one day of it being on kijiji


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, I dont wanna rip myself off but no one seems interested. I guess I can try posting a add selling everything as individuals. Probably could make alot more money.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what ever you spent is more or less meaningless when it comes to selling this stuff.

best way to estimate the resale value is breal it down.

tank stand and hood used $300+/-
the tanks not drilled and appears to be a newer 90 with thinner 3/8's glass (not 1/2 in) 
the stand and hood are probably worth more then the tank its self.

lighting i cant tell but looks like nothing more the a few regular florecents tubes $20

what appears to be a seaclone skmmer $5---

HOB fitler $35

power head $10

live rock about 30 - 40 lbs $75

sand (is there any?) you can usually find it for free but lets say $15

fish cant really see if there is anyhting fancy in there but lets give it $60

500 is kind of low i would lean more towards 650 - 600 firm depending on how much your willing to help move it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

nismo driver said:


> what ever you spent is more or less meaningless when it comes to selling this stuff.
> 
> best way to estimate the resale value is breal it down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, BUT..

Those arent just cheapo flourecents. There are 2 175w 20,000 bulbs with reflector I drilled into the top of the hood.









The only fish left are 2 blue tangs and 1 damsel.

There is like 50lbs of live sand. (white)

Ya I think 500 is low to, but its been hard to find a buyer. Thats why if I sold it for 500, what I could take off it to make it worth 500.. grr.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont know much bout lighting or saltwater tanks but from what i hear i think you could just take the lights off and sell them for a couple hundred and end up with like 700 right? how much did u wanna make?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ad was for 800, I think that would have been fair. I will see if this guy calls back. I'd not regret it if I did it for 800, but 500 just makes me feel... Sick..







But I dont wanna wait a year to sale it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Found someone interested today, coming to pick it up next week. Sold it for 750.00.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you got some more lr and a background that tank wouldve looked pretty badass.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I didnt have a background so I could see the coraline algae more, but ya. I didnt have the time for it anymore, hence the reason Im selling it. Im going there tomorrow to clean it up for the lady since their is algae and salt everywhere.


----------

